# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Bonjour  -  Un petit mot .

## asate

Je remercie vraiment chaque participants  ce forum.
Comme je suis dbutante par rapport  SharePoint, vous pouvez imaginer combien je profite de votre savoir. 
Merci et bonne journe.

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue  toi, en esprant que tu trouves rponses  tes questions !

----------


## Sarah10

Bonsoir,

Merci de vous accueillir sur votre forum et pour mon premier poste, je viens vous poser une question concernant l'insertion d'une photo, Word pro 2010 +

J'essaie d'insrer une photo pour mon cv, mais pour la premire fois, cela ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essay insertion li l'image et non insrer. Il ne se passe rien. Je ne saisi pas la touche ctr+9  et peut -tre que je ne copie pas bien l'emplacement de l'image ?

Avez-vous d'autres ides.

Merci  vous

Sarah10

----------


## mangasource

Pour les questions concernant WORD, c'est par ICI !  :;):

----------

